# alternator bracket



## morris66 (Dec 27, 2010)

hey guys, finally got the motor installed and the car back from paint. it is a 70 lemans sport. i installed a edlebrock intake and was wondering if anyone can help me figure the alternator bracket. i am having trouble with the bolts not lining up on the bracket. is there a nut that tightens the water neck first or can i just put a bolt on top of the bracket to seal the water neck is there a stud on the intake as well? i know rookie question thanks for the help. will download some pics soon


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

morris66 said:


> ... is there a nut that tightens the water neck first or can i just put a bolt on top of the bracket to seal the water neck is there a stud on the intake as well? ...


The thermostat housing is fastened to the intake with two 'fasteners'. The back fastener is a simple bolt. The front 'fastener' is a combination bolt-stud. The lower portion 'bolts' the housing in place, the upper stud is then used to align and fasten the alternator bracket with a nut. If you don't have the correct combination bolt-stud it is available from Ames PN N140NB (p188 of latest catalog).


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Not sure if I understand the question does your alternator bracket look like this. The 69 70 bracket is available from Ames also P# N142E..????


----------



## morris66 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks for the help. think i got it.darin


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My 70 bracket hooks to the thermostat housing, and my edelbrock intakes bolt is in a dif location. I ground that mount off to get clearance.


----------

